# Low pressure when running stations out of order



## tmorrowus (8 mo ago)

I have a Hunter ProC irrigation system installed about 10 years ago by the developer. I can't figure out why sometimes when I run station #2 manually, the sprinklers don't pop up because there isn't enough pressure, just gurgle. But if I run normally with station 2 right after station 1 runs, then it seems to work correctly with full pressure on station 2. At least that is what my experiments seem to be showing.

BTW station 2 is at the lowest part of a gently sloping yard.

Any idea what is going on here... is this something wrong with a solenoid, or a normal effect?


----------



## JimboOC (9 mo ago)

Do you have a master valve? Perhaps it is not open when running manually?


----------

